# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## emma1234

Ik zit met een twijfel.
Ik ben een 3 dagen geleden ontmaagd. We hebben het onveilig gedaan. 
De jongen die dit gedaan heeft heeft de methode; voor het zingen de kerk uit gebruikt.
Zelf weet ik dat dit heel onbetrouwbaar is dus ben ik toch de volgende ochtend naar de kruidvat geweest en heb een morning after pil geslikt. De dag daarna heb ik de clearblue zwangerschapstest gekocht en die gaf aan dat ik niet zwanger was. Mijn ontmaagding was op de dag dat ik eigenlijk ongesteld had moeten worden. Het is nu 3 dagen later en ik ben nog niet ongesteld. Ondanks het 'voor het zingen de kerk uit', de morning after pil en de negatieve zwangerschapstest twijfel ik nog steeds. Is dit nodig? Ook ben ik soms een beetje misselijk, of dat komt misschien door de stress. Help mij asjeblieft! 

Emma.

----------

